# a simple but important question



## aprayinbear (Jan 31, 2014)

All Suggestions Welcome!

I'm making the transition from lit pens to kitless pens and have begun "tooling up" for the challenge.  My question is, "How do you store and organize your bits, taps, dies and collets?"  I suppose I could buy several drill indexes, but the ones from Victors Machinery were approx. $45 each.  There has got to be a cheaper way to go.

Any pics of your solution would be especially appreciated!

Happy turning!


----------



## edstreet (Jan 31, 2014)

I am not following you by "tooling up".  All that is needed is standard drill bits and a 1-3 sets of tap&dies.  I think that most would have the big large 110p set of drill bits that they use.  Unless there is something specific you are referring to that I am not aware of.


----------



## mredburn (Jan 31, 2014)

Plano plastic boxes  for fishing lures, Misc. hardware organizers likewise will work. Find them at Lowes Home Depot Wallmart etc.  I also use the 2x2x6 inch drawer organizers from Northern Hardware or Harbor Frieght. I use more tap sizes than most people need so each drawer has the taps and die for that size.

Multi Compartment Storage Boxes | Storage + Organizers | Northern Tool + Equipment
Also this


----------



## plantman (Jan 31, 2014)

I agree with edstreet. Go to Harbor Freight and buy the 110-116 piece drill bit set when it's on sale and use the 20-25% off cupon. This will give you all drill bits in standard, metric, and letter sizes up to 1/2 inch. As for taps and dies, I have full sets in both standard and metric, ( my Father-in-law was a tool and die maker) and find for pen turning I may use 2-3 sets only. You are making the threads, so you can use any size you want. If you are trying to match threads found on some kits, good luck, as most are metric and have odd thread sizes. Buying these odd sizes, if you can find them, is very expensive. As for storage, I purchased a plastic 36 drawer cabinet at one of the big box stores (Walmart) for under $20 and put each set of pen taps and dies in their own drawer, with a masking tape lable on the front. I also add a little moisture packet to each drawer to keep them from rusting. These drawers also hold all my odd pen parts, small pen tools, and anything else I may need for pen turning. It all sits on the back corner of my work bench witin easy reach. Jim  S


----------



## Brooks803 (Jan 31, 2014)

Mikes storage bins are great.

For collets I bought a thread spool rack at walmart. Works great at keeping them in order. Plus there's extra room to keep glued up blanks organized.


----------



## Bruce markwardt (Jan 31, 2014)

Brooks803 said:


> Mikes storage bins are great.
> 
> For collets I bought a thread spool rack at walmart. Works great at keeping them in order. Plus there's extra room to keep glued up blanks organized.



Jonathon - Way, way too clean!

One other storage suggestion.  I keep the same same taps, dies, mandrels and drills in the same drawer.  So, for example, let's say I had a drawer labeled 10mmX.75.  In it would be the tap, the die, the correct drill bit for the tap and threaded aluminum mandrels for the tap and die.  That way I know where everything is and there is less chance of mixing things up.


----------



## Joe S. (Jan 31, 2014)

Brooks803 said:


> Mikes storage bins are great.
> 
> For collets I bought a thread spool rack at walmart. Works great at keeping them in order. Plus there's extra room to keep glued up blanks organized.



Are those lifesavers back there?


----------



## mredburn (Jan 31, 2014)

My Metric collets came with their own storage rack, my inch ones came in an aluminum case. each has their own hole to go in.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Jan 31, 2014)

Right now my collets are in a drawer on far side of the shop, the drill bits on a shelf near the lathe. The oddball bits in the same drawer with the taps and dies kinda near the lathe. Cutting oil is stored right beside the thin CA bottle. I don't recommend this method. My next project is to build a new bench for the big lathe and put some drawers with dividers for tap and die storage. Maybe some plastic containers to put them in to keep it and them clean.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 31, 2014)

Not in this photo but, on the front of the lower shelf on this riser I have a wall mount kitchen magnet for knives, to hold my drill bits, center drill etc. I use for drilling kitless parts. You can drill holes in the shelf to store your live centers, and things with round shafts. Lay the quick change tool holders on the shelf as well. Attach your light to it, store your cutting oil, Pam, soapy water bottle, odorless Mineral Spirits can, toothbrushes. That's all I can think of right now because my entire shop is still in boxes :redface:


----------

